# Western Regionals Day2, Pt4 - STILL MORE PIX!



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

First came the Virginia & Truckee caboose-shed in 2003. A year later, Tom & Joan Mercer added their garden railway on a hill. The two-level Virginia & Truckee climbs from Carson City to Virginia City with room for visitors to follow the trains in and out of the hills.










On the upper loop V&T #22 Inyo passes through Virginia City while...



















...a Eureka & Palisades engine on loan to the Virginia & Truckee pulls a freight past a Carson City mansion.










The freight pulls into Carson City station.



















A glance at the control panel shows a spur off to our left.










This branch line leads to a car barn inside the V&T caboose. Note the control panel cover waiting for operations to end for the day.










Tom has built a comfortable corner to relax with his trains.










The caboose -- divided in the middle -- also doubles as a garden shed.










At Joe & Peggy Alessandri's Unterrosenbahn, the trains run inside a 10' by 20' pocket tucked in "Under the Roses" in a terraced yard. The layout is described in the tour booklet as a "compact, folded-over loop." Joe has automated a "three train, track-powered operation with trains alternately leaving the main station at the front of the layout." It runs like a Swiss clock. 

Here the construction equipment consist is just finishing a run. You'll see all three trains "out and about" as we focus on the fine detail and scale landscaping on display here.










There is a road crew out today working on one of the switches. The crew stays constantly alert to stay alive on this busy route.










The upper loop winds past the town square.










Street lighting has come on early this evening; the house will be flickering on soon.










A photographer has found a family of deer on the hillside. Fortunately they've grown used to the trains rushing by and will pose for photos if the photographer refrains from sudden movements.










The freight has pulled onto the viaduct spanning a waterfall and pond at the back of the layout.










Down at the station, folks are waiting to greet the passengers arriving as the freight pulls out.



















Train movement is controlled from this central control panel: the mainline is to the left of the panel, storage tracks (also automated) are to the right. Storage is under the house.



















We just waved good-bye to Joe as he turns to greet a new batch of visitors. This charming layout invites viewers to sit and enjoy the show, just as any 'little theater' might.










Day #2 of the Sacramento leg of this year's Western Regionals ended at Hagen Community Park on the American River in Rancho Cordova. Sacramento Valley Live Steamers invited WCRM participants to ride their ride-on trains and Hickory Hanks' catered a chicken and ribs barbeque dinner.










Sacramento Valley Live Steamers, founded in 1965, runs on 6,300 feet of mainline rail both inside and outside a fenced corner of the park. They brought out a diesel and a steam engine for tonight's rides, so you travel behind the motive power of your choice. The tracks weave and loop past large trees through a big meadow. Our engineer took us on the scenic route out into the park where we enjoyed seeing rafters in the river, skateboarders on the park path and geese settling in next to the park's small pond.










The route features several bridges, trestles and scale buildings. Signals keep the engineers on track. 










SVLS opens the first Saturday and Sunday of most months for public rides (full schedule at svls.org). If you are visiting Sacramento then, stop by and enjoy a great run.

Everyone got an opportunity to ride on the live steamers before the dinner bell rang. We filled our plates, had a great dinner, applauded the folks who pulled this Regional Meet together, and headed off to rest up for Day #3 after one last ride through the park.










Thanks to Noel and Randy for the nice comments on earlier posts... and to Ben for his insider perspective on the layouts from Day #1. We'll be getting to Ben's home road in the posts coming soon...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Lookin' good Gary and SWMTP. Next best thing to being there.


----------



## Moisan (Sep 19, 2017)

Great photos Gary!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great coverage as always. Thanks for sharing.


----------

